# Double D SafeTack 1 Horse Bumper Pull With Living Quarters



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm 68 yrs old and only have one remaining horse. I would like to begin to go on some overnights. I have only camped with my horses once. I had to rent a cabin for me and stalls for the horses.

Any clinics I've attended, I've left my horse at the clinic location (stall) and I've had to leave to stay in a hotel while most everyone else stayed on site and visited after the clinic.

Since widowed, I am thinking it would be nice to buy a trailer which I could camp in. I had intended to sell my 1/2 ton truck and buy a 3/4 ton truck and a Double D Gooseneck LQ trailer. But, with fuel costs so uncertain and the economy in shambles, I am thinking it wise to stay with my ole' reliable 1/2 ton truck.

I have a lovely 2-horse Aluminum BP with large tack room which I had custom made with heating and air conditioning so that I could use the 2nd stall to sleep in if I wanted to camp. But since my husband died, I am, now, able to consider an actual LQ trailer.

Here's my question....the 1-horse LQ is affordable and all "I" need. My concern is that at some point I decide I want to go ahead with the gooseneck and larger tow vehicle. At 58K to build, any thoughts on whether this 1-horse would be a "white elephant"?

I'm very mixed....even buying a used 3/4 ton trucks and a used LQ gooseneck take me over the 58K. And...the trailers are not as nice as what I would have built for the 58K (stall cameras, Rumber flooring + extras).


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

58k???? Yes, I think it would be a white elephant. I'd spend the money on a truck upgrade and get a more standard trailer. I don't know how old your current truck is, but prices on used trucks are through the roof right now. It might cost you less to upgrade than you think, when you factor in selling your current truck.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To me it would be a huge white elephant...
Few people I think would be wanting a 1-horse...common is 2 or 3 by me.
More common is a 6-horse but that is families I often see, not sure the pros do this with LQ, but those who compete weekly and have a family adventures so the trailer is used all day long for hanging out in, bathroom, food and just chilling.

If you are going to go to LQ you raised the bar and no your truck is not equipped to handle that load.
From suspension to engine and cooling, just everything is not HD but more passenger quality and you raised the work from carting the kiddies to needing a work vehicle, truth.

I would not buy new, nor custom build unless you know you are going to do this enough to make this a worthwhile investment.
I would buy used since so much value is lost as you pull it off the dealers lot....there are so many brands, so many features special on many of them...and all seem to still have manufacturers warranty or buy a extended one to protect you.

I took a look at this place to see what they've got used and prices just for some ideas....you can have a real nice LQ and add a newer truck to pull it safely with. They have new too, but the prices are a bit crazy. There are lots of dealers throughout the country, this one just popped up relatively near the top with a google search I did.
_





Living Quarters Horse Trailers :: Dixie Horse & Mule Co


Dixie Horse & Mule Co. sells Living Quarters Horse Trailers Living Quarters Horse Trailers




www.dhmco.com




_You can pull with a gas engine just fine as long as you not want to jack-rabbit...true today of diesels too.
My hubby says some of the new diesels he has worked on and driven, such as his bosses very expensive all options sucks pulling...it maxes out the RPM and can't get out of its own way and this truck is made to pull.._.not._
DEF now mandated on the newer diesels have changed what diesels were to what they are today...no thanks. With buying a gas truck cost is also considerably less...
_Happy shopping._
🐴....


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

As an example of used truck prices. I bought a 2017 F-250 this past summer. I paid for it used the same as it cost new. I've heard the same from other people. One guy had a truck that was two years old and he was offered MORE than he paid for it!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@horselovinguy , Is giving good advice. I'd get at least a 2-3 horse incase you go with someone else riding.. There are lots out there used in good shape and someone else takes the bath on the new price. Our LQ trailer has a shower , bath and has ac and heat and it makes it really nice going places. At times I wish we had a slide out but, the cost will add quite a bit to it.


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

ACinATX said:


> 58k???? Yes, I think it would be a white elephant. I'd spend the money on a truck upgrade and get a more standard trailer. I don't know how old your current truck is, but prices on used trucks are through the roof right now. It might cost you less to upgrade than you think, when you factor in selling your current truck.


My truck is a 2006 Ford 1/2 ton with 144K miles and is in very good condition. Its a really good looking truck and I get people come up to me, out of the blue, to say how much they like it.

I've been on CarFax for several months now, looking for a 3/4 ton truck with mileage under 100K. If I recall, the year that I had researched as being "good" mechanically was something between 2014 - 2018. F-250s in this range seem to be priced between 30K-40K. If I add a nice used LQ gooseneck @ 40K....well, I'm well over the 58K.

Its ironic, I had to leave this post because the wonderful BO where I board (because I am unable to build my barn due to sky rocketing lumber which is a whole OTHER topic) just came to plow me out due to the huge snow storm. He's aware I'm looking into a larger truck and trailer. He looked at my garage and told me that a 3/4 ton truck would NOT fit in my garage! Yikes. Now, you might say, just park it outside, but Christmas Day, someone drove onto my property while I was visiting with my son and his family and stole my 16' enclosed aluminum cargo trailer. So, its not safe to leave any vehicles "outside". My horse trailer is parked safely at the barn.

This means that if I go ahead with the larger truck, I would have to build a garage for it....if I build a garage, then I may as well go ahead with my barn. BUT....I'm also searching for another property which already has a barn on it. Ugh...life, it just goes on and on and on...I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Today truck tries may be higher but you can see what the height clearance is when figured with certain size tires on the internet.
And, not every home is a 7' height door, many have 8' high doors so measure your door height opening carefully.
🐴...


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Just my opinion, but I would never have less than a 2-horse trailer. I have a three horse, but never haul more than two. That front stall is used for storing hay and other essentials (including generator) when I’m hauling to rodeos, etc. I would think the resell opportunities for a one horse gooseneck might be limited…but I may be basing that off the area I’m in.

I have a 2008 Ford F-250 diesel extended cab with long wheel base and a 2002 Cherokee aluminum three horse slant load gooseneck with what I consider to be partial LQ. It’s finished out and has bed, couch, cabinets, small sink, shower, AC, but no additions for cooking, no toilet installed and no heat. 

We deleted the DEF off my truck a long time ago. It hauls my trailer with enough power that sometimes I forget it’s back there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a 2016 F-250 Super Duty (DEF diesel). I bought it, used, in 2019 with 22K on the odometer. Last year I bought a 2015 3-horse slant load with LQ. Just for reference which may help you, $58K is exactly what I have invested in the two. In my area, I don't think you would be able to find a 1-horse with LQ. Both units, I bought from trustworthy dealers and I have no complaints. Everything works on both. The trailer has an 8' short wall, the smallest LQ available. The full length of the trailer is 22 or 23 feet. It is an all-steel frame with aluminum skin. So it is not as light as an all aluminum trailer. My truck has no problems pulling it. I spent a little more money on the truck than what I had originally planned, but the prices being asked for trucks with 100k miles were way over what I thought was fair. And that's what I would suggest: don't go cheap on the truck. Last August I was horse camping at Big Hill Lake in Kansas. My neighbor and I started talking about our trucks. He told me he should have done what I did and bought a newer truck. The first trip he and his wife made with the horses, the truck didn't make it back. It broke on the way home. It is one thing to break down on the road, it is another to break down when you're hauling livestock.


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> Today truck tries may be higher but you can see what the height clearance is when figured with certain size tires on the internet.
> And, not every home is a 7' height door, many have 8' high doors so measure your door height opening carefully.
> 🐴...


Well....my husband was always in charge of building our homes. This home, in Ohio, I had built while I still lived in SC on my 7 acres with a 4-stall barn and attached 70'x110' covered arena. I had wanted a smaller home on the 5 acres I purchased in Ohio and had plans for an enclosed barn with arena where I would store my larger vehicles and work vehicles (all is in storage at this time). Because the larger quipment was to be stored in the barn, my home garage door (I'm responisble for this) is only 7' high. Hindsight is a bother...

By barn costs went from 250K to build up to 350K AND I could not get anyone out to do the excavation anyway. I could only get one guy out to quote the excation and his price was 100K!

Because of this, I'm back to the "white elephant" scenario if I go ahead with my barn. 

Buying the truck/LQ horse trailer would be "instead of" going ahead with my barn. Either way seems to give me that "white elephant". My 1-horse LQ would fit me just fine, but would loose value immediately. If I go with a used (but new to me) truck and 2-horse LQ, this would be more than I need. Ultimately, it would be over the 58K and I have no place to store the larger truck.

I've always owned a 2-horse trailer and have rarely had anyone to ride along with me; everyone I've known through my 50+ years, have had their own trailers. So, this isn't really a selling point "for me" but of course, its what concerns me about the resale value if I go with the 1-H LQ. Its a conundrum.....


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

Txshecat0423 said:


> Just my opinion, but I would never have less than a 2-horse trailer. I have a three horse, but never haul more than two. That front stall is used for storing hay and other essentials (including generator) when I’m hauling to rodeos, etc. I would think the resell opportunities for a one horse gooseneck might be limited…but I may be basing that off the area I’m in.
> 
> I have a 2008 Ford F-250 diesel extended cab with long wheel base and a 2002 Cherokee aluminum three horse slant load gooseneck with what I consider to be partial LQ. It’s finished out and has bed, couch, cabinets, small sink, shower, AC, but no additions for cooking, no toilet installed and no heat.
> 
> ...


No arument here. The larger truck and gooseneck would be my preference. I explained my limitations, at this time...as things may change in the future, in another post.

The 1H LQ which I'm looking at is not a GN, it is a BP which is its attraction because I would not have to purchase another vehicle. This eliminates the storage probelm as my truck fits in my little garage and the trailer would be stored at the boarding stable.

In the future, although there is less and less of "future" at my age, I may want to sell this 1-H and move to GN.

My "poll" is really to see if there were any others, at my stage of life (68 yrs, but very healthy, female and alone) who think a smaller LQ trailer would be attractive. I think we all know the detractions, but the pluses are: smaller size, BP towing, this trailer has LOTS of storage which leaves the LQ quite nice sized. I really like the SafeTack. I would add the option to attach a bale of hay to it and add the extra "manger storage" where I could keep buckets, etc.

I'm by NO means sold on this yet, but its on my mind. I'll be going to EquineAffaire in April. I had hoped they would bring one of these but it seems not. Ah well.


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

charrorider said:


> I have a 2016 F-250 Super Duty (DEF diesel). I bought it, used, in 2019 with 22K on the odometer. Last year I bought a 2015 3-horse slant load with LQ. Just for reference which may help you, $58K is exactly what I have invested in the two. In my area, I don't think you would be able to find a 1-horse with LQ. Both units, I bought from trustworthy dealers and I have no complaints. Everything works on both. The trailer has an 8' short wall, the smallest LQ available. The full length of the trailer is 22 or 23 feet. It is an all-steel frame with aluminum skin. So it is not as light as an all aluminum trailer. My truck has no problems pulling it. I spent a little more money on the truck than what I had originally planned, but the prices being asked for trucks with 100k miles were way over what I thought was fair. And that's what I would suggest: don't go cheap on the truck. Last August I was horse camping at Big Hill Lake in Kansas. My neighbor and I started talking about our trucks. He told me he should have done what I did and bought a newer truck. The first trip he and his wife made with the horses, the truck didn't make it back. It broke on the way home. It is one thing to break down on the road, it is another to break down when you're hauling livestock.


I agree. I am looking at trucks and have been for about 6 months. The best I've been able to find are in the 30s-40s. I'm looking at F250s because these seem to be the best priced. Don't even LOOK at RAM! and the Chevys aren't much better. I'm looking at 2014-2018. The truck would be bought before the trailer, as you said...its the most important.

Of course, that gets into the whole "ball of wax" about the hitch! Will it fit the trailer I eventually buy. I've never had GN, so I'm more comfortable with the BP because its what I know. But I'm learning.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think the smaller LQ in a BP style sounds wonderful but the 1-horse not.
You will need to bring supplies for the horse if camping, and that 2nd stall would allow easier access than climbing a ladder to roof storage you have to put up and then bring down.
1 horse trailers* are* out there, and more than many imagine, but...for other reasons above & others not sure it is the best way for you to go is all. As soon as you need to go custom, you are going to pay handsomely for that custom in this.
However, you are referring to very different geometry of weight allowances and maxes now might be to much for your truck currently owned so yes, a 250/2500 can handle a lot more than many realize..
Possibly staying with a smaller cab & 8' bed truck so it can be garaged might be a way around...
If you not care about every bell & whistle on the vehicle, a "work-truck" look might be a option to consider...
You have all the amenities standard, but not usually the extras of leather interior and carpeting throughout, nor a upgraded 10 speaker sound system but still has radio and speakers to listen to music through and what technology was available the year it was manufactured...
Look for a dealer that does "fleet vehicles" cause they may have what you want at a substantial savings compared to what you've seen so far. What may be traded-in to that dealer, on lease program and for sale new on their lot may indeed be very different prices seen.
Also, look for a stock tire and rim, not aftermarket of higher and wider is going to make a difference in stance height....that means fit in the garage you have is a real possibility.

Truth....
Acquaintance of ours bought a 3500 Ram Diesel new....
He bought from the commercial line so not the kitchen sink all the options, but one very nice appointed truck has more amenities in it I would still need or use, and saved himself about $25,000+ off the price of identical truck badged as a status symbol $$$$$$ vehicle... you just need to look a bit differently and those "this is what I want" may indeed be in reach for you.
Just a thought for you....  
🐴...


----------



## twhvlr (Jul 5, 2017)

Another idea: what about one of those campers for the bed of your truck that folds up and down for more head room and a 2 horse BP trailer for horse and his “stuff”?


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I've pulled a lot of trailers with a short bed truck and it is my preference. Also it's my experience any LQ trailer has a lot of weight on the hitch be it gooseneck or bumper pull. To me it warrants at least a 250 or 2500. A LQ weekender package would have less tongue weight though.


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you ALL for your thoughts. I guess since I've been looking into this since the death of my husband in 2016, no new ideas have popped up. As I said, its a conundrum to me. I'm aware that I have to be confident that my 1/2 ton could pull the 1-H LQ I'm considering, safely. The owner of the company seems very concerned that his trailers are hauled by a vehicle which meets the needs for the safety of the tow vehicle, as well as the trailer. The site has a LOT of articles on this and I have, independantly searched online for information about my tow vehicle and its limitations. 

At this time, I think I will wait to speak with DoubleD when I'm at EquineAffaire and at the same time look at some of the other dealers' trailers. I may just have to go ahead and buy a 250.

I also found a lady here in Ohio who has the 1-H LQ Double D trailer on order and I hope to drive out to see hers when its finished.

Agian, thank you very much.


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> You will need to bring supplies for the horse if camping, and that 2nd stall would allow easier access than climbing a ladder to roof storage you have to put up and then bring down.
> 1 horse trailers* are* out there, and more than many imagine, but...for other reasons above & others not sure it is the best way for you to go is all. As soon as you need to go custom, you are going to pay handsomely for that custom in this.
> However, you are referring to very different geometry of weight allowances and maxes now might be to much for your truck currently owned so yes, a 250/2500 can handle a lot more than many realize..
> Possibly staying with a smaller cab & 8' bed truck so it can be garaged might be a way around...
> ...


Hee, hee....I totall agree, no argument from me, wherein lies my hesitancy. Unfortunately, when another stall is added, the weight distrubution no longer works for a BP.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

There is no way I would ever want a one horse trailer - ever in this or the next lifetime.

First and foremost some horse do not like that tight of a space, especially going down the road. You may find your easy loading horse becoming not so easy to load. That is like walking into a small closet and spending the day in there with the door closed.

I would imagine a one horse trailer would be very difficult to resell.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

dkgoodman said:


> . . . At this time, I think I will wait to speak with DoubleD when I'm at EquineAffaire and at the same time look at some of the other dealers' trailers. I may just have to go ahead and buy a 250. . .


I was at the Mass. EA in November, and there were _no_ trailers to be looked at. At least one trailer manufacturer did have a booth with pictures & such (likely more than one but I just remember one), but the spaces that are usually full of actual trailers were just empty. 

It may be different in Ohio, but I don't think stock has improved in the months since November so I wouldn't expect to see many there.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@lostastirrup has owned two different one horse trailers. She fixed both of them up. I wonder if she would write something on this thread. This is after she fixed this one up.










This is what it looked like when she bought it.


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

avjudge said:


> I was at the Mass. EA in November, and there were _no_ trailers to be looked at. At least one trailer manufacturer did have a booth with pictures & such (likely more than one but I just remember one), but the spaces that are usually full of actual trailers were just empty.
> 
> It may be different in Ohio, but I don't think stock has improved in the months since November so I wouldn't expect to see many there.


I spoke with Brad of Double D Trailers and he will be bringing 3 trailers with him to Equine Affaire Ohio. However, none of the 3 are models that interest me; but, at least I'll get a good feel for their quality.

The trailer which I believe I will go ahead and order will take 11 months to build! I was a bit taken aback, but it gives me more time to save.

I'm going to see how Zane loads in a friend's slant load which opens up in the back just as the Double D trailers do. Then, I believe there was a person who had a Double D trailer within an hour of me and I'm going to try to contact that person and go see it before actually ordering my trailer.


----------

